# Hurray It Runs



## ozzie46 (Sep 7, 2009)

This is my first completed engine and it runs.  woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1








 It is Bogs Paddle Ducks Engine. I am making 4 of these and this is my "mistakes engine"

 All the parts I goofed up a little on, (some a lot) went into this one. I figured if this one ran the others would too. Most of the goof ups are cosmetic.

 It is running on approx 15 psi in the video.


  Sorry about no color, and quality of video. I never took a video with digital camera before. 


  Ron


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Done ron 

th_wav th_wav

First engine and a runner TOP NOTCH m8

regards
Andy


----------



## itowbig (Sep 7, 2009)

yehaaawwwwww thats great :bow: i like when they run after you made it. yeehhaaaaawww
 th_wav woohoo1   th_wav great job


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron,
Video is good. Engine is great.  :bow: Thm:

Congratulations on a runner.
Gail in NM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations Ron!
I just know one of those is in my future.


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work and well done Ron.

Peter Thm:


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 7, 2009)

Said it was "completed", not really true, still need to make the control valve and oiler.

 Thanks Andy, Mo deller,Gail, itowbig,Zee.

 Zee, I'm a newbe at this just like you. We have the same lathe. You have a regular Mini mill and mine is more like a Drill press on steroids. Had to add a fine down feed mod to the quill even. It didn't come with it. So if I can do it you can too. I've been watching you since you joined and have learned a lot from your posts and the replies to your post.

 I need to be more diligent about posting pics of my projects. :hDe: :hDe: :hDe: My only defense is it takes me so much time to get it from the camera to the board and then theres typing or should i say "hunt and peck". Still I will work on posting more stuff.

 I have learned so much from every body on this board. I read all the post everyday
and that takes time too. But I enjoy it.


 I must really thank Rick for starting this board. Great job Rick. :bow: :bow: :bow:


  Ron


----------



## rake60 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Ron!
Great runner! :bow:


Rick


----------



## joe d (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ron

I'll add my congratulations as well :bow: :bow:
It's always nice to see a runner!

Cheers, Joe

(Trying REALLY hard to not add "So, what's next?")


----------



## shred (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool! a great accomplishment! Thm:


----------



## Cliff (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ron it looks real cool congrads on a real nice built I am going to have to come over and check it out. Cliff


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 7, 2009)

Really well done Ron !  Thm:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice one Ron 8)

CC


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, it runs really well! Congratulations, and well done!

Dean


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Ron!!! If this one runs this well the other three should run liike a well oiled sewing machine. Congrats on a fine runner :bow: :bow:

Bill


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bill,Dean,CC,arnold,shred,Joe,and Rick. I appreciate it a lot.

 Cliff come on over your always welcome.

 Joe, after I finish these I am going to do several mods to my lathe and try to make a dividing head and other tools I need.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Job!! it sound smooth It would look good next to a boiler or in a tugboat.
-B-


----------



## kvom (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, and you got it to run a lot easier than I did (and with fewer posts on the forum). Bravo.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 7, 2009)

Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> Good Job!! it sound smooth It would look good next to a boiler or in a tugboat.
> -B-



 Thanks Krown, Aahh boilers,now theres something else. I'm just learning to silver solder. I'm afraid a boiler is quite aways down the road.

 Kvom, Thanks, I benefited greatly from your troubles as I read all the replies to your quest to get yours running.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 7, 2009)

I built a 2" x 10" boiler not long ago out of iron pipe as a test rig.
If I get into detail about it I will probably be scolded by a bunch of people about safety and all of that. I built a safety valve that blows off at 25 psi and works well. I tested it with air to 60 psi I wasnt too worried since its 150 psi pipe.
heres a pic

I havent built any steam engines but I figured a boiler would be motivation.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work Ron. :bow: And there will be more of these to come? Keep us posted.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations Ron!
Nice work my first engine wasn't near as impressive!


Doc


----------



## Maryak (Sep 8, 2009)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Ron!
> Nice work my first engine wasn't near as impressive!
> 
> 
> Doc



Neither was mine - Congratulations Ron. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Phil, Doc and Bob, Thank you. It means a lot more than you know.

 Ron


----------

